# DIY guide for changing front multilink suspension?



## vwraaner (May 27, 2011)

I have been searching for a diy guide to study before i try to change my front multilink suspension on my A6, but have not found anything yet... Arent anyone doing this themself?
|


----------



## mithril (Feb 6, 2003)

http://www.audiworld.com/tech/wheel43.shtml 

There's very little action in this section on the Vortex, this is mostly a VW site. AudiZine and AudiWorld are much more active.


----------



## vwraaner (May 27, 2011)

Looks like i have some reading to do now, thanx! :thumbup:


----------

